# A question from my 4 & 3 year olds..



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

We were playing with our 6 assorted chicks, 3 Rouens and 3 khakis... My 3 year old commented as she always does on the amount of poop they poop! They laughed And giggled for a bit and then my 4 year old realized she has never had to clean up their pee! So the question is "Do chicks and ducks pee?" I would like to give them am educated answer!!!!


----------



## chickenboy5443 (Feb 28, 2013)

No the white end of there poop is there pee for chickens not sure for ducks


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

They eliminate urates which are a solid form of nitrogenous waste. (It's the white part.)


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Both chickens and ducks eliminate both in one.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes and most reptiles too. Birds and reptiles are closely related. Archeoptrix (spelling) was their common ancestor - the bird with teeth. They're just better at water conservation and nitrogen metabolism. 

And I agree. You always have to give your kids the best answer possible.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I over think things and explain to my daughter the way you would explain something to an adult. She understand though so she's getting a good head start.


----------



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

Austin said:


> I over think things and explain to my daughter the way you would explain something to an adult. She understand though so she's getting a good head start.


Thanks so much!! I feel like the right answer apposed to a "kid answer" is best! give them the right info!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

My son is brilliant! I know, but really he is. And the reason for that is I always gave him the true answer for why. He's 20, away at college, and he still calls every Friday so we can talk for 3 hours on the phone. We share everything. And I'm so lucky to have made this brilliant man. So keep talking to your kids and helping them to understand this crazy world. You'll make them safe and successful, just by doing that.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

cluck_and_quack said:


> Thanks so much!! I feel like the right answer apposed to a "kid answer" is best! give them the right info!!


Agreed. I also don't tell them to "Ask when you get older". There's nothing wrong with biological function and I don't want her growing up thinking there is.



Energyvet said:


> My son is brilliant! I know, but really he is. And the reason for that is I always gave him the true answer for why. He's 20, away at college, and he still calls every Friday so we can talk for 3 hours on the phone. We share everything. And I'm so lucky to have made this brilliant man. So keep talking to your kids and helping them to understand this crazy world. You'll make them safe and successful, just by doing that.


That sounds great. I used to spend hours talking with my mother.


----------

